# downgrade equipment charge



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

As I use my 2 722's almost 100% in the single mode, it seemed to make sense to downgrade my equipment to 2, 612's. DISH wants $100.00 to do this and that kind of kills any savings that I could get....

Is it normal for Dish to change to downgrade equipment? I would be swapping used stuff for used stuff.

I know its not free, but I spend about $170.00 a month for the last 7 years.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you send me your phone number or account number, I'll see if anything else can be done. You may want to consider only downgrading one receiver to a 612 and keeping a 722 because the cost would be the same as 2 612's (first receiver is free), plus you get the benefit of the larger HDD on the 722. 

Either way, it's up to you, just wanted to give you some options.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Something else to keep in mind also is that 612's do not do Picture-in-Picture, and are not compatible with the sling adapter or Logitech Revue - at least at this point in time. 

By downgrading you'll be saving $7/month, it'd take you 14+ months to recoup a $100 change fee. I guess if you don't ever plan on switching providers it would save you $$ in the long run...


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

And keep in mind that the 612 is a POS.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

skyviewmark1 said:


> And keep in mind that the 612 is a POS.


 lol...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

skyviewmark1 said:


> And keep in mind that the 612 is a POS.


Also, keep in mind that this is your *opinion*. Lots of folks, including me, are very pleased with their (not there) 612. It does everything it's supposed to do and does it very well.
I see you don't have a 612 but probably have experience with one. What is your experience with the 612?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Contacted Dish and they will swap out one of my 722's for a 612 for free. As I use it 100% in single mode, and don't use the other toys, I'm fine with it. This also saves me $7.00 a month. May not sound like much, buy it's still $7.00 a month in my pocket.

Will end up just swapping out one as the charge is the same for the first no matter the model. 

This is just another example of having to call dish multiple times to get the right answer.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

To the guy from Dish: I had Dish for about 10 years, then switched to Directv. The reason is all of these add on charges. What really was the end for me was the per DVR charge for DVR service. I have multiple DVRs and it made my bill skyrocket. Why the anti competitive price model?


----------

